# tc3 question



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Is the TC3 still competitve I have been out of TC's for about 3 years and just wondering Iamnot looking to wina national or anyting just have fun a club races and not be laps down becouse of the car just the driving Ha Ha 

Thanks for the help


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

There are several guys still running the TC3 and making the A-main every week where I run (CEFX). They're still a competitive car for sure. I'd put a BMI chassis on it though.

Tony


----------

